# Iraq's angel of death



## Preacher (Dec 4, 2015)

(Graphic Video) Iraq's Angel Of Death Cooks ISIS Member Alive!

Nice to see them fighting themselves. Glad Iran and Hezbollah are taking control of the ME. Its as it should be. No US control or influence.


----------

